# NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/rate.bin failed: 2



## ccc (Aug 12, 2009)

hi

I've installed ndis module on my notebook Ausus Eee PC 1000H.
WPA2-PSK encryption seems to work, but I'm getting this error during the startup process:
	
	



```
NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/rate.bin failed: 2
```
Howto solve this problem?


----------



## ccc (Aug 12, 2009)

I've solved this problem!

I don't know if elegant solution.
I've created /compat/ndis/ directory, put into rt2860.bin and renamed to rate.bin.
Now, I don't get this message during the startup process.

greetings
ccc


----------

